# Critique the photo above you!



## Mootsfox

This will follow a similar format to the "rate the ______ above you" types, except that instead of a grade or number,you should post helpful (positive) critiquing of the image above yours. The idea is that we will all grow and learn through constructive criticism.

An example of negative feedback vs constructive criticism.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *negative feedback*
Wow, what did you use for your lighting because it SUCKS!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *constructive criticism*
Remember to correct your white balance when shooting under a tungsten light or you'll get that strong yellow cast to the image. You could also make a neat silhouette using that yellow background with you wish by underexposing the image a few stops.

I'll start with a random image out of my photobucket


----------



## dvast8n

I'm game...

Great DOF, the lines draw you down to the distraction in the low right hand corner.


----------



## BittenReaper

Great shot! The background is the only thing that I don't care much for, I'd love to see that shot done from a low angle so the sky/trees are nicely faded in the background.


----------



## riko99

Well i would go with what I have already seen based on your post in the Rate the photo thread in that the DVI ports just in your face and out of focus and that seems to draw the eye towards it. Other than that I think I'm just jealous that you have that card









Here's one my Fiance took. IMHO its not bad for being shot with an 18-55mm Lens.


----------



## bs6851

Ok I'm in I need all the help I can get.

^Nice shot but I'm not a expert.


----------



## Dragoon

Awesome DoF, but that OoF grass in the bottom of the picture doesn't really "belong there". You shot that one quite close to the ground right?

You took that with an EF 70-200mm f/2.8L? As a personal point of view, having zoomed in a little more on the dogs would look better.

Here's my attempt at creating a "bokeh" effect using my EF-S 60mm f/2.8.









Critique away


----------



## dr4gon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dragoon* 
Awesome DoF, but that OoF grass in the bottom of the picture doesn't really "belong there". You shot that one quite close to the ground right?

You took that with an EF 70-200mm f/2.8L? As a personal point of view, having zoomed in a little more on the dogs would look better.

Here's my attempt at creating a "bokeh" effect using my EF-S 60mm f/2.8.









Critique away









Beautiful bokeh indeed. Probably should have stopped it down a bit more to get some better circles. I think you could have also composed it so the candle wasn't in the bottom center but maybe off to one side to make it more interesting. BTW, what's your flickr? (add me as a contact)


----------



## lhowatt

hows this different from my thread?

Quote:

we can rate each others shots and give helpful advice and help others get such amazing shots.
seems your thread is the same thing just without the rating and you used the word critique


----------



## Dragoon

Beautiful macro shot. Must've been hard to capture it with a 100mm macro lens. But I couldn't do better myself. (And added you on flickr, I'm VTDragoon)

This one is a little older, an attempt with HDR. I know It can be better, but if someone more seasoned messing with HDR photos could critique this one


----------



## bs6851

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dragoon* 
Awesome DoF, but that OoF grass in the bottom of the picture doesn't really "belong there". You shot that one quite close to the ground right?

You took that with an EF 70-200mm f/2.8L? As a personal point of view, having zoomed in a little more on the dogs would look better.

No actually these pictures were taken in a big yard that also had a lot of hills and mounds so what your seeing in the forground is one of those.

Yes it was taken with an EF 70-200mmf/2.8L.

I agree with if I could have zoomed in more I would have but I was at the 200mm point just to get most of the ones I took. So maybe I'll try a cropped one.

For now here is another one same zoom problem but different angle on the field:


----------



## Kris88

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lhowatt* 
hows this different from my thread?

seems your thread is the same thing just without the rating and you used the word critique

I agree, and besides we give critique on the rate the photo thread anyway


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lhowatt*


hows this different from my thread?

seems your thread is the same thing just without the rating and you used the word critique


It's different because it's not about the rating, it's about learning to take better photographs.


----------



## Oscuro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


It's different because it's not about the rating, it's about learning to take better photographs.


And I have seen many posts in the "Rate" thread without any critique. And I have seen one or two of those posts in here already.

BC6851: Other than cropping out that post(?) in the top left hand corner to remove the distraction, I don't know if you could have made this one any better than it already is considering your techinical limitations.
Black and white objects in a bright day are pretty much the bane of all cameras as far as I know to keep one in proper exposure, and not over-expose or under-expose the other. Add to that the fast moving nature of dogs (especially small ones), and I honestly think you did exceptionally well considering the circumstances.
Perhaps getting a little closer to the action would help to get the dogs a little more central, or, as an opposite idea: perhaps zoom _out_ more, and try to get them into a bottom corner to emphathize the size of the dogs and the size of the field they are playing in. To do this, I believe you'd need to lock your camera into multiple exposures, zoom in quickly, and then hold down the shutter release while "guesstimating" while pan ning on where the dogs will stay while you are panning.
My method in theory will give you a lot of blurred, out of focus pics, but you might catch the perfect one. Which is sort of that is to be expected with any sort of "action" photography. Spray + Pray seems to be the bottom line.









Driftwood on a beach, using my canon S5 in Super macro mode.


----------



## Marin

The DOF is nice, just the angle seems a little weird. Maybe if it was a little less drastic... Also there seems to be some noticeable chromatic aberration (optic fault, not photographer), that can be cleaned up in most apps. (I use Lightroom to do it)

Otherwise an interesting shot, reminds me of steps.


----------



## Oscuro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


The DOF is nice, just the angle seems a little weird. Maybe if it was a little less drastic... Also there seems to be some noticeable chromatic aberration (optic fault, not photographer), that can be cleaned up in most apps. (I use Lightroom to do it)

Otherwise an interesting shot, reminds me of steps.




Perhaps "weird angle" is because the "Super macro mode" of the S5 meant I placed the camera's lens barrel directly on the wood to utilize the 4-0" focus. I sort of think now that if I had the forground focused, it would have worked a bit better.
On the CA, I have found that Lightroom doesn't like working with jpgs, much to my dissapointment. I tried the Highlight CA removal tool in Lightroom 2 on a different pic from the S5, and it didn't work out very well. I may well need to use use a firmware hack on the S5 and get RAWs from it.

But atleast I got what I saw across







It also kind of reminded me of those sandstone cliff dwellings in Joprdan or Turkey (can't quite remember where) with all of the holes in the wood. It's a really interesting log, and I really wish I had a proper macro lens for my D70 to go back and take more shots of it.

I gotta crash, so someone else can throw up a pic for critue in my stead


----------



## Mootsfox

Marin, I like the sign a lot, I think you could do a cool B&W photo with this, or even with the sign being red and the rest B&W. It's very busy behind the sign with the shadows on that fire escape and such. Maybe making the background out of focus a bit would pop the sign a bit more. Does the sign still light up? It could be a neat night shot too.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Marin, I like the sign a lot, I think you could do a cool B&W photo with this, or even with the sign being red and the rest B&W. It's very busy behind the sign with the shadows on that fire escape and such. Maybe making the background out of focus a bit would pop the sign a bit more. Does the sign still light up? It could be a neat night shot too.

http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r...g?t=1240031673

I tried making it black and white before, there's too much going on in the pic causing it to get confusing. Really needs to be in color to make the sign stick out a lot. Also no real way to get more bokeh as I shot this with the Tammy 70-200mm at f/4, even at f/2.8 it wouldn't really be blurred.

A night shot though may be a good idea if the sign does light up.

Anyways, with your pic. I think simple placing a white sheet behind it and some good lighting will really help the disc brake pop out more.


----------



## BittenReaper

Looks like you're having fun with your new toy for the time you've got it, eh Marin?









I love the shot, but my eyes keep pulling over to the left side.. you left just enough on the very edge of the shot to make me curious as to what the rest of the sidewalk looked like! Hehe.









The shot is fine as it is, but in concordance with this threads motive, my only constructive criticism would be to pan over a few inches to the left. The concrete wall with the pipe fittings on it distracts me too much, and I'm far too curious to see what's over on the left side of the shot.


----------



## Dragoon

Nice depth of field. There isn't much that I can critique there. Well done









(I know on the lower right corner... I only noticed now







)
View from my bedroom, could be better...







Testing out my new Sigma 30mm f/1.4.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

It looks nice and sharp, great color reproduction, obviously a long exposure judging from the lights, you just need to find a nicer venue!

I haven't been shooting too much lately, been busting my ass preparing for my thesis defense (done...finally) and fending off teenagers with senioritis. Anyhow, I just snapped this with my 50mm, which is always so sharp. But I went for some odd composition, so tell me what you think:


----------



## Dragoon

Yep, that photo was taken at f/5 with a 13sec exposure time ISO100, I had to override the auto focus, as I said on the camera thread the lens seems to be front focusing when going for infinite. But I really like this lens, it renders colors great which was what called my attention to it, and it's VERY sharp after f/2.0~2.8.

But back to it, wow, that lens IS sharp. Great color contrast and depth of field. I like it!









Well, shot of my rig, quite hard to get it right due to the lack of light, to be honest I don't know where the camera focused







(18-55mm)


----------



## bs6851

Yeah I might have done a small amount of fill flash to get more detail and kept the fan light colors but I'm assuming that wasnt the effect that you were going for. So nicely done.

Here is one from a wedding I just shot over the weekend not done with PP but thought I would through it up anyway. I hate the carpet on the wall but it is what I had to work with.


----------



## BittenReaper

Hah, nicely done. I can tell the couple has a good sense of humor.









The lighting bugs me just ever so slightly, seems a bit dark. But it's no big deal. Just a personal irk.








Great shot otherwise, I love the compilation you did of the couple around the top of the main shot.









Now mind you, this was a spur-of-the-moment shot. Nothing was planned, there was no posing involved, no lighting was adjusted. She just sprawled out on my bed and I went snap-happy.


----------



## bentleya




----------



## BittenReaper

Ehm.. I'll say the same thing I said in Rate The Photo Above You.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BittenReaper*


..I don't see the point to it at all... the temp/colors are dull and uninteresting. Sorry.










Since my last one got skimmed over, would someone mind critiquing it? =/
I've been itching to know what some of you thought of that particular portrait..


----------



## bentleya

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BittenReaper*


Ehm.. I'll say the same thing I said in Rate The Photo Above You.


What can i do to improve it?, The colour of the marquee is spot on







thats how it looks in real life.?


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bentleya* 
What can i do to improve it?, The colour of the marquee is spot on







thats how it looks in real life.?

Sometimes real life just isn't good enough.








Maybe a little Post Processing to bump up the levels would help.
For future reference, I would of probably stood farther back to get the entire marquee in frame. Other than that I'm not sure what to suggest, it's not that you didn't take a good picture, the focus is fine.
The subject just doesn't really do anything for me.


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BittenReaper*


Hah, nicely done. I can tell the couple has a good sense of humor.









The lighting bugs me just ever so slightly, seems a bit dark. But it's no big deal. Just a personal irk.








Great shot otherwise, I love the compilation you did of the couple around the top of the main shot.









Now mind you, this was a spur-of-the-moment shot. Nothing was planned, there was no posing involved, no lighting was adjusted. She just sprawled out on my bed and I went snap-happy.



















Honestly i think it looks very good for a spur of the moment shot







. The lighting made the image look kind of milky, which gives it a nice touch that i like. Great job.









This Shot i took down in the city, I Used PS to B&W it and color the light the original color it was.


----------



## BittenReaper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


Honestly i think it looks very good for a spur of the moment shot







. The lighting made the image look kind of milky, which gives it a nice touch that i like. Great job.









This Shot i took down in the city, I Used PS to B&W it and color the light the original color it was.











Thanks bro, I've been waiting forever to see what someone thought of that shot.









As for yours, I love it. The pastel hue on the light itself blends perfectly with the shot, I would of pulled the frame out a tiny bit myself.. given it a bit more depth, but that's nitpicking at best.








Wonderful shot, mate.

Got this one handheld in my backyard last week.

EDIT: What does OCN do to our pics? 
I just went back and forth from this pic on Flickr to here, and it's _definitely_ blurred out on here. There's a perfect tiny little reflection in the dew drop on the top of the flower that's clear as day on Flickr, but it's all foggy looking on here.








I wonder what's up.


----------



## wimcle

photochop it.

crop the foreground, or blur the two background flowers a bit more; they have too much detail to be bokeh, but enough that you are distracted knowing what they are.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

The colors and sharpness are spot on, but it needs some rule of thirds treatment. The tree in the center of the shot is obstructive and I get that "trying to look around it" feeling. Plus the shot is crooked, level the horizons. Obviously a beautiful place, where is it?


----------



## wimcle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow* 
Obviously a beautiful place, where is it?

Crater Lake, Oregon


----------



## moward

Nice bokeh and very sharp - looks like it was shot with your Macro? 
Being picky the framing could be a little better, the top of the flower is chopped off, but otherwise a good shot.


----------



## xlastshotx

^ I like this picture, I can't really say there would be to much to do to make it better. The Black and White looks nice, but to me it looks like it could be a very interesting picture in color as well. A bit of vignetting, but it looks like that may have been done purposefully?

Heres mine, just another flower shot. I took this for the contest, but now I am curious to see what I can do better/did wrong, since I didn't get a single vote.


----------



## Marin

It's composed nicely. It does look like a handheld shot though as it's slightly blurry (from what I can see, but it could just be me). The other thing that would have benefited it a ton is if the flower was focused on slightly closer (whole still maintaining most of the background), this should cause some more bokeh and with the flowers being wet it would look amazing.

Anyways, I used this for my last Macro Mondays pic, it was definitely well received but want to see if anyone else notices some flaws I see.

Quote:



The theme for April 27th is "Spot Color" - this means the photo must be B&W with only 1 color.


----------



## Ryan747

I Really like that photo, its really unique and i dont know its just perfect it would make an amazing print.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3562/...b5afa7.jpg?v=0


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moward* 
Nice bokeh and very sharp - looks like it was shot with your Macro?
Being picky the framing could be a little better, the top of the flower is chopped off, but otherwise a good shot.










Thanks, it was shot with the 60mm macro. And yes, sometimes I'm so focused on placing the DOF properly and getting the right focus that I forget things like the ROT and framing.









And your shot reminds me of those AT&T commercials (probably only in the States) where everything in the background (buildings, mountains, etc.) are formed in a row rising like a slope to resemble the signal bars on a cellphone.


----------



## Oscuro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryan747*


I Really like that photo, its really unique and i dont know its just perfect it would make an amazing print.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3562/...b5afa7.jpg?v=0


Let me put it this way: I want to see it larger!
It's hard to tell where the focus is in this pic, but I think it is the lettering on the wall. The angles feel weird, but I think that it works in this shot, with the red light making everything feel like it's taken from a horror movie set. Honestly, can you get a larger version of this thrown up with less jpg compression? I can see the compression artifacts in the light itself, where the shades are simply blotched together.


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oscuro*


Let me put it this way: I want to see it larger!
It's hard to tell where the focus is in this pic, but I think it is the lettering on the wall. The angles feel weird, but I think that it works in this shot, with the red light making everything feel like it's taken from a horror movie set. Honestly, can you get a larger version of this thrown up with less jpg compression? I can see the compression artifacts in the light itself, where the shades are simply blotched together.











Thanks for the comment, I switched from flickr to photobucket.









Nice picture Good colors, i like how the one lead has a bit of a shine to it looks very cool








[/IMG]


----------



## Oscuro

I'm not sure if you intended it, but that shot is a very nice play on the triangles in the flower itself. About the only technical thing that I think detracts from the shot, is the the DOF might be a bit _too_ small. It's been a while since highschool when I actually knew the names of the parts inside the flower, but the DOF fading out on the brown stalk "heads" is the only minor detraction.


----------



## Ryan747

nice even lighting, well in focus, and surely different.


----------



## BlankThis

Beautiful shot! Colours are really nice and the cropping is perfect.









I know the shot is over exposed but that was the look I was kinda going for... I love her to death.


----------



## retrogamer1990

Lovely shot! could have done with a bit more of the face/eyes becuase she is bloody beautiful! other than that, its perfect


----------



## Bartmasta

I think you should work abit on getting more focus on the main thing, the stem on the right is a bit distracting

Here's mine, I am experimenting with shutter speed


----------



## Shane1244

bump


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

If you do a six month bump, you better post some pictures!


----------



## Marin

I'm ready to critique.


----------



## savagebunny

Cardboard boxes from Sparklers and a P&S. This is what I was looking for and came out great.


----------



## Shane1244

Its deffinitly over exposed, and I think it'd be better if you got more of the climax (top) of the firework, and then centered it into the frame.


----------



## theCanadian

I *knew* this thread existed. I just couldn't find it. I'd actually rather switch over to this one.


----------



## wimcle




----------



## Goobers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theCanadian;11894563*
> I *knew* this thread existed. I just couldn't find it. I'd actually rather switch over to this one.


Id prefer you didnt for the simple fact you dont practice what you preach, you rag on other peoples shots all the time saying its crap for blahh blahh blah reason, then post crap yourself ignoring everything you just told someone else they didnt do...

your not the only one, but your the worst at it because you post so frequently, film is no excuse for hypocricy.


----------



## theCanadian

I don't claim to be the best. Not to mention most of the time I'm just posting random stuff to begin with. My ability to see flaws and errors and my ability to take pictures without flaws and errors, though related, are entirely separate. Many time's I'll point out my own mistake in my post. eg: "Over exposed but..." Or, "DoF too shallow." I take criticism (and I wish some of you would be more critical) as well as hand it out. I'm not a hypocrite. And for the most part, I usually hand out 7's and 8's and occasional 9's. And I've never called anyone's photo crap. I don't know where this is coming from. You on the rag or something?

As for wimcle: That's some mighty dense fog! I can see that being hard to expose properly. Good Job. I've always like photographing trees but sometimes they can be hard to frame and have it look right. The tree in the background is kinda distracting though. Subject is well centered and fills the frame. Top and bottom of the subject is at the 1/3 lines and it certainly is a pretty interesting piece. Check marks in all the boxes here.

One of my first pictures ever taken with an SLR.


----------



## Conspiracy

sorry for not posting a pic. just glad we have this thread becuase i would love to have more feedback on my pictures since i feel i could really use the help and potn is balls in my opinion.

i wont critique since it will break the cycle


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theCanadian;11896071*
> I don't claim to be the best. Not to mention most of the time I'm just posting random stuff to begin with. I take criticism (and I wish some of you would be more critical) as well as hand it out. I'm not a hypocrite. And for the most part, I usually hand out 7's and 8's and occasional 9's. And I've never called anyone's photo crap. I don't know where this is coming from. You on the rag or something?
> 
> As for wimcle: That's some mighty dense fog! I can see that being hard to expose properly. Good Job. I've always like photographing trees but sometimes they can be hard to frame and have it look right. The tree in the background is kinda distracting though.
> 
> One of my first pictures ever taken with an SLR.


Colour balance is off, I don't like all the direct lighting, and having so much of the heatsink in the upper left is distracting. I also think that the main focal point should be more centered. I do like the dof though, not to much, nor too little.


----------



## wheeltowheel

I kinda like the position of the subject ^^^


----------



## metroidfreak

I like how you used the slow shutter speed, yet the store lights didn't blow the picture out, the lamps also add a nice touch as well. I'm not sure for a critique for you lol.

http://web.cs.sunyit.edu/~furcog/Photo%20Assign%202/1.JPG
Warning!!! Very Very large image.

Edit: Sorry about that, thanks to the mod for editing it to a link instead.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metroidfreak;11899585*
> I like how you used the slow shutter speed, yet the store lights didn't blow the picture out, the lamps also add a nice touch as well. I'm not sure for a critique for you lol.
> 
> Warning!!! Very Very large image.


Please resize your image to approximately 1000 pixels or so on a side. Posting full resolution images can make navigating this thread a hassle, especially since nearly every post will have an image.

And to everyone else, please be civil. Let's not ruin the resurrection of this thread with such bickering, otherwise it will become just like the other thread.


----------



## mz-n10

no need for people to get so upset in critique thread. there are people that told me i have way too thin DOF even tho i purposely made the DOF so thin. art is subjective, and it isnt for everyone.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *metroidfreak;11899585*
> I like how you used the slow shutter speed, yet the store lights didn't blow the picture out, the lamps also add a nice touch as well. I'm not sure for a critique for you lol.
> 
> http://web.cs.sunyit.edu/~furcog/Photo%20Assign%202/1.JPG
> Warning!!! Very Very large image.
> 
> Edit: Sorry about that, thanks to the mod for editing it to a link instead.


the sky is nicely exposed with good color and contrast, but i see the grass which is a bit distracting. since you shot with a PS there isnt much details in the picture for you to recovery so try to black out everything under the trees so my eye stays focused in the light sky.

heres two i posted in the rate picture thread but got skipped over. friend made these at a christmas party this year and i cant really decide which picture i like better.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mz-n10;11904598*
> no need for people to get so upset in critique thread. there are people that told me i have way too thin DOF even tho i purposely made the DOF so thin. art is subjective, and it isnt for everyone.
> 
> the sky is nicely exposed with good color and contrast, but i see the grass which is a bit distracting. since you shot with a PS there isnt much details in the picture for you to recovery so try to black out everything under the trees so my eye stays focused in the light sky.
> 
> heres two i posted in the rate picture thread but got skipped over. friend made these at a christmas party this year and i cant really decide which picture i like better.


I heavily prefer the second one. Something about the duality makes it a much more interesting picture, plus I find that the two different snowmen put together are pretty cute. I find that the pattern in the second picture also makes for a great background. My only gripe really is that the leftmost snowman doesn't have a green scarf. With the first picture, I don't have the same sort of emotional response, really.

Here's one I posted in the Rate thread:










Some minor PPing done to prevent blowout from the overexposed street.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Ninja'd! Ok, reincarnated, your shot is lacking a definite subject. The foreground is empty and overall a bit banal. Is that a Burberry sign I see? Don't show it to my wife!

This one was shot with the 135L wide open:

IMG_3631 by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wheeltowheel;11899530*
> I kinda like the position of the subject ^^^


Nice shot of High St.


----------



## wheeltowheel

Thanks! Are you another student here at ohio state?


----------



## Hamburglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow;11904769*
> This one was shot with the 135L wide open:
> 
> IMG_3631 by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr


Only nit pic I really have is that brown sign on the side, I would crop it a little tighter and make it dissapear. Funny DOF though


----------



## theCanadian

^ Fantastic concept. I might have liked to see what's in front of the barn though. Do you have another?


----------



## Hamburglar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


^ Fantastic concept. I might have liked to see what's in front of the barn though. Do you have another?


Here is another shot from a wider angle. It is really OOF though and was in the recycle bin


----------



## Goobers

Shower by Steve Tyson, on Flickr


----------



## dudemanppl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goobers;11928469*
> 
> Shower by Steve Tyson, on Flickr


Do explain whats happening and where that is.


----------



## Drizzt5

sparkler in a tunnel?


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Goobers*



Shower by Steve Tyson, on Flickr


Honestly this is just a petty, minor gripe, but with a tunnel shot like this I think it would look a bit better if it were perfectly centered relative to the tunnel.

But beyond that, beautiful picture!


----------



## 808MP5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Goobers*



Shower by Steve Tyson, on Flickr


I like it...
can't complain but can suggest...
the lead in lines on the bottom two corners look off...
right side is perfectly on the corner... left side is coming out the bottom edge of the photo


----------



## Goobers

Im just gunna answer this without quoting people cause im lazy, but there was 3 of us in the tunnel, we all wanted to shoot at the same time so unlucky me got stuck on the left side, damn nikon user stole my leading lines.









ps, thats me in the shot, How cool am I, I can take a photo without even being there to press the button, I used my mind bullets to set it off







, the only thing I could do to fix the leading lines is to crop the left side, but It doesn't look good as a square crop (I already tried)


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Tunnel shot is gorgeous, though I do agree that a symmetrical shot would have popped a bit more.

Lil bee who was hanging out in my back yard a couple summers ago. Had his arm (is it called an arm?) up like that for quite a while without moving.


----------



## Goobers

Figure Ill post another from that night seeing as I can


Taste the Rainbow by Steve Tyson, on Flickr

I know, leading lines and all that, but they arent as visible here, used coloured celefane as gels, each colour was a 5 second shot, 5 shots stacked = tunnel of luurrrvvvv


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MCBrown.CA;11933412*
> Tunnel shot is gorgeous, though I do agree that a symmetrical shot would have popped a bit more.
> 
> Lil bee who was hanging out in my back yard a couple summers ago. Had his arm (is it called an arm?) up like that for quite a while without moving.


Interesting. I've never seen that before. Maybe it was... doing yoga. Or hailing a taxi. Anyway, it's a nice macro with an appropriate DoF and spot on focus, but the bluish cast makes me feel like the photo is both underexposed and that the white balance is wrong.

@Goobers. I think the same things apply to this one. But I like the colors more. And the singular spot light really draws the eye in.

Trees are so creepy in big cities at at 4 AM.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goobers;11933422*
> Figure Ill post another from that night seeing as I can
> 
> 
> Taste the Rainbow by Steve Tyson, on Flickr
> 
> I know, leading lines and all that, but they arent as visible here, used coloured celefane as gels, each colour was a 5 second shot, 5 shots stacked = tunnel of luurrrvvvv


For whatever reason, I think the off-set tunnel actually works to this picture's advantage versus that of the previous sparkler picture.

In short,


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theCanadian;11964741*
> Trees are so creepy in big cities at at 4 AM.


i like the idea, but dont like how you executed it. would like more sky and ground with a wide. i generally dont like sephia effects but i would imagine this would work really well.

shooting through a hole in a fence.


----------



## theCanadian

That a timed exposure?

How you liking the SLT? Any gripes?
I also have the same Laptop, with an upgraded CPU and a downgraded screen. Nice unit.


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theCanadian;11967421*
> That a timed exposure?
> 
> How you liking the SLT? Any gripes?
> I also have the same Laptop, with an upgraded CPU and a downgraded screen. Nice unit.


me?

a900/f9/25second

im not using a SLT....im using the a900


----------



## Ryan747

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mz-n10;11966674*
> i like the idea, but dont like how you executed it. would like more sky and ground with a wide. i generally dont like sephia effects but i would imagine this would work really well.
> 
> shooting through a hole in a fence.


Beautiful Photo, I personally see nothing wrong with it, so no need for critiquing.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mz-n10;11966674*
> i like the idea, but dont like how you executed it. would like more sky and ground with a wide. i generally dont like sephia effects but i would imagine this would work really well.
> 
> shooting through a hole in a fence.
> *snip*


Straighten it out, it's crooked enough to be distracting.


----------



## Hamburglar

I think a better composition would have helped this shot. Specifically following the diagonal rule by moving to the left some and shooting upstream a little if possible. The second thing that would help with is taking out the trees in the upper left, it's sort of like looking at "Relativity" and I am trying to figure which way is up. Sorry if this makes no sense









Still playing with my DIY snoot....


----------



## SpammisT

Vancouver Art Gallery








(no photo taking, but I don't give a crap)


----------



## Hamburglar

Dang... guess I am invisible here and in the "Rate the photo above you thread".


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mz-n10*


me?

a900/f9/25second

im not using a SLT....im using the a900

















My fault, that's the Alpha 55 and the Alpha 33 isn't it?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hamburglar*


Dang... guess I am invisible here and in the "Rate the photo above you thread".


I had taken note that some people got skipped. You were one of them. Sorry that it keeps happening. For some reason all the new comers aren't able to grasp the basic concept. I think I'm going to make a point of skipping people who skip.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hamburglar*


I think a better composition would have helped this shot. Specifically following the diagonal rule by moving to the left some and shooting upstream a little if possible. The second thing that would help with is taking out the trees in the upper left, it's sort of like looking at "Relativity" and I am trying to figure which way is up. Sorry if this makes no sense









Still playing with my DIY snoot....










The only thing I can think of is to illuminate more of the pieces instead of the empty space in front.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpammisT*











Vancouver Art Gallery








(no photo taking, but I don't give a crap)


Looks like Dan Flavin? About the shot: I think tighter framing and portrait orientation would be an improvement.

Wide open with the 135L:


Boyd's Orchard by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Straighten it out, it's crooked enough to be distracting.


thanks fixed it


----------



## Drizzt5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SpammisT*











Vancouver Art Gallery








(no photo taking, but I don't give a crap)


That is art?
You ever watch the movie exit through the gift shop? It makes me think of that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


Wide open with the 135L:


Boyd's Orchard by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr


Nice. The guy in orange really stands out for some reason.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Posted this in the Rate thread, but like some feedback as well


----------



## Ysbl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;11980996*
> Posted this in the Rate thread, but like some feedback as well


Quite good. It's a bit tilted, not too much of a problem but a little distracting. The stadium in the lower right stands out a bit because of the "blueness" of the LED lamps. I'd suggest fixing that in PS/LR.


----------



## Shane1244

Boring Subject, Not Centered, Possibly over exposed.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;11984995*
> Boring Subject, Not Centered, Possibly over exposed.


Good focus on the subject but a bit uninteresting. Also a minor thing but I'd turn the bottle just a tad bit more counterclockwise so the label faces the chicken a bit more.

Also, I'm hungry now because of you. Going to get some buffalo chicken wings after I'm done with this post

















Also, I need to make a new watermark that isn't intrusive or ugly. Gah, I suck at these things.


----------



## mz-n10

r31narnat3d i got a night shnot for you when i get back....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theCanadian;11970393*
> My fault, that's the Alpha 55 and the Alpha 33 isn't it?


yes teh SLT are teh a33 or a55. a900 is the fullframe


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mz-n10;11985577*
> r31narnat3d i got a night shnot for you when i get back....


I definitely look forward to it







Last night was pretty much my first time trying out night shots.

It also was my first time being chased down a mountain by a helicopter with a spotlight. The two aren't mutually exclusive


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;11985028*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I need to make a new watermark that isn't intrusive or ugly. Gah, I suck at these things.


i dont like how much sky there is (there isnt much in the sky to look at...), there is also a weird yellow to blue color shift from the bottom to the middle of the city. i like the night shot before better....

i too need a good watermark. but i figured flickr messes with the resolution so much it really doesnt matter.....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;11987866*
> I definitely look forward to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night was pretty much my first time trying out night shots.
> 
> It also was my first time being chased down a mountain by a helicopter with a spotlight. The two aren't mutually exclusive


dont get caught it's pretty serious now after 9/11 if you are trespassing on gov't property....

same night i took the GG shot from above.

14mm f4.5 15s









24mm f4.5 15s


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mz-n10;11989703*
> dont get caught it's pretty serious now after 9/11 if you are trespassing on gov't property....
> 
> same night i took the GG shot from above.
> 
> 14mm f4.5 15s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24mm f4.5 15s


Love your shots! I need to learn how to take nice shots like that. Night photography is fun, but it's definitely much different than what I'm used to.

And no worries, I wasn't trespassing on government property. It was actually a private road up a hill that I was on. Truth be told I didn't know it was a private road (went back afterwards to check for a sign but couldn't find any). I'm fairly certain it was a private helicopter because the San Jose Police Department wouldn't dedicate a helicopter to chase people off of a private road and the mansions nearby (legitimate mansions!) means the people definitely could afford their own chopper.


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


Love your shots! I need to learn how to take nice shots like that. Night photography is fun, but it's definitely much different than what I'm used to.

And no worries, I wasn't trespassing on government property. It was actually a private road up a hill that I was on. Truth be told I didn't know it was a private road (went back afterwards to check for a sign but couldn't find any). I'm fairly certain it was a private helicopter because the San Jose Police Department wouldn't dedicate a helicopter to chase people off of a private road and the mansions nearby (legitimate mansions!) means the people definitely could afford their own chopper.


those shots are fairly easy....if you are still by SF head over to crissy fields or even treasure island and shoot there. the water is what really makes the shots.....


----------



## AlanScott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mz-n10;11989703*
> 
> 14mm f4.5 15s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 24mm f4.5 15s


Im definitely diggin the 24mm shot, the added detail and the soft tones of the shot really go well together, its got a relaxing feel to it, very well done.

here is my contribution:


----------



## BKsMassive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlanScott;11995420*
> Im definitely diggin the 24mm shot, the added detail and the soft tones of the shot really go well together, its got a relaxing feel to it, very well done.
> 
> here is my contribution:


to many lines.


----------



## AlanScott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BKsMassive;11995472*
> to many lines.


huh?


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BKsMassive;11995472*
> to many lines.


Something tells me you didn't take that picture? http://dubdaily.com/?p=22907










I can't decide if I like it or not due to the shallow DoF. What do you guys think?


----------



## Drizzt5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlanScott;11995546*
> huh?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BKsMassive;11995472*
> to many lines.


I disagree.
Nice shot dude.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *groundzero9;11997726*
> Something tells me you didn't take that picture? http://dubdaily.com/?p=22907


.... lol -.-
There _is_ a possibility he did take the shot but thats pretty weird that he came in here and did a quick critique of someones photo and then posted that image directly from that website. I guess you looked at the url of the photo lol.
Quote:


> I can't decide if I like it or not due to the shallow DoF. What do you guys think?


I think it looks fine.


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AlanScott*


here is my contribution:











i might have to agree with the mclaren guy. maybe a longer exposure so it smooths out the tide.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mz-n10*


i might have to agree with the mclaren guy. maybe a longer exposure so it smooths out the tide.


I think that's what makes the picture honestly. I'm kinda wondering what the actual shutter speed was since the wave in the background looks fairly sharp.


----------



## Cole19

Since no one posted above me, one of my first shots with the first DSLR. Kit lens...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/colbyjax/5353859198


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cole19*


Since no one posted above me, one of my first shots with the first DSLR. Kit lens...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/colbyjax/5353859198


To directly embed the photo in the future, right click -> [Choose file size] -> Right Click -> Copy URL.









The white balance is too warm for my taste. I'd go for something a tad bit cooler. The horizon is tilted and the face would probably look better if turned a bit more away from the camera.

I'd go into more but everything else I have to say about this makes me sound a bit like a douche so I won't say it









Quote:



Originally Posted by *groundzero9*











I can't decide if I like it or not due to the shallow DoF. What do you guys think?


No one critiqued this so I will then









I personally like the shallow DoF. It works well in this image. I also love the composition of it where you followed the flower's tilt to the right/up. What bothers me though is that the focal point seems to be the leftmost petal while I think it'd be better to have the sharpest focus on the pistils instead (that's what they're called, right?). I also think the warm white balance also suits the flower and natural feeling of this image well.










Also, can someone tell me how to avoid the purple fringing on the water?


----------



## AlanScott

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


I think that's what makes the picture honestly. I'm kinda wondering what the actual shutter speed was since the wave in the background looks fairly sharp.


Shot with a Nikon D700 and 20mm 2.8 1/8th sec at f/8


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


To directly embed the photo in the future, right click -> [Choose file size] -> Right Click -> Copy URL.









The white balance is too warm for my taste. I'd go for something a tad bit cooler. The horizon is tilted and the face would probably look better if turned a bit more away from the camera.

I'd go into more but everything else I have to say about this makes me sound a bit like a douche so I won't say it









No one critiqued this so I will then









I personally like the shallow DoF. It works well in this image. I also love the composition of it where you followed the flower's tilt to the right/up. What bothers me though is that the focal point seems to be the leftmost petal while I think it'd be better to have the sharpest focus on the pistils instead (that's what they're called, right?). I also think the warm white balance also suits the flower and natural feeling of this image well.










Also, can someone tell me how to avoid the purple fringing on the water?


Better lenses and or smaller aperture.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Better lenses and or smaller aperture.


Thanks!







Looks like smaller aperture it is. No money to move up to an L prime!


----------



## Shane1244

What was that shot at, and with what lens? You whipped your EXIF data!


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


What was that shot at, and with what lens? You whipped your EXIF data!


flickr likes to do that when I use the non-original size. The EXIF is intact on the original sized image. I have no idea how to keep the EXIF for all the resized shots though.

It was a Canon 50D with a Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 USM. It was shot wide open at f/1.4 1/8000 ISO400.

I can't believe I'm at the point where I can remember what settings I used and why just by looking at my images now. I didn't even check but I'm 100% sure those were the settings.


----------



## Shane1244

Ah yeah that's why, Try like 2.8 or something.


----------



## dudemanppl

Lolwut, ISO 400 and f/1.4 don't work very well outdoors.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dudemanppl*


Lolwut, ISO 400 and f/1.4 don't work very well outdoors.


Sorry


----------



## dudemanppl

Forgiven! And at what point does your name turn black. It looks cool.


----------



## Cole19

None above me again, these are all from last night. The first night with the DSLR. = )


----------



## iscariot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cole19*


None above me again, these are all from last night. The first night with the DSLR. = )


I like it, nice balanced colour scheme, very earthy feel


Waikato River NZ by iscariot1, on Flickr


----------



## theCanadian

Oh my god. The color. Am I in a canoe? No, I'm still in my chair. Ok, had to make sure.


----------



## smokiez

Bobo our Rhino









Taken about a year ago, oldie XTi:


----------



## Eek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smokiez*


Bobo our Rhino









Taken about a year ago, oldie XTi:











Focus is good, but i would work on composition and lighting. The way you cropped of at the limbs makes the picture awkward. The background, even when blurred out with wide aperture is distracting. The black tv i'm guessing(?) pulls my attention away from the subject. The picture has a slightly underexposed and popped with flash look to it.

Edit: I'll go ahead and critique this one too since no1 gave it any comments.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iscariot*


I like it, nice balanced colour scheme, very earthy feel


Waikato River NZ by iscariot1, on Flickr


The composition is good but the colors are rather unnatural. Viewing on a calibrated monitor, the sky has a very apparent magenta color cast too it.. Seems like a little too much post processing done. A good way to give the sky a little better definition is to shoot on a cloudy day but that doesn't always work out. I would drag the photo into photoshop and add a gradient adjustment layer on the sky to darken it a slight bit without changing the hue. The flaring was pretty distracting also. Also seems you you really pumped up the contrast on this shot too, lots of the trees have lost detail clipped into the shadows.

Here is my pic.


----------



## theCanadian

The garb of your subject could be more appropriate considering the topic. I find the ducks to be a little distracting, and the blown sidwalk takes a little away from the shot as well. Maybe reducing the exposure a half stop would help, as the skin is very bright too. Overall I'm a fan of the concept.


----------



## Cole19

I like it alot, but the background seems unnaturally dark. Which adds to the effect of the photo I guess.


IMG_0316.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## Eek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cole19*


I like it alot, but the background seems unnaturally dark. Which adds to the effect of the photo I guess.


IMG_0316.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


Love the concept but could use a little more work on execution. Either the hands nor the face is in focus. In a shot like this, i do believe it would be better for the face to be in sharp focus because even with the hands blurred. We can still see the concept.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eek*


Love the concept but could use a little more work on execution. Either the hands nor the face is in focus. In a shot like this, i do believe it would be better for the face to be in sharp focus because even with the hands blurred. We can still see the concept.











The background is still too busy and competing with the subject. Open that 135 up!


IMG_3217_ by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr


----------



## MechanicalHand

Good pic. It seems like more light would be hitting the face but maybe there is a tree that I dont see.


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonetomorrow*


the background is still too busy and competing with the subject. Open that 135 up!


post!!!!!


----------



## Eek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MechanicalHand*


Good pic. It seems like more light would be hitting the face but maybe there is a tree that I dont see. 










I like this picture, excellent sense of depth and very vibrant. There are two things i wanted to point out though.

1) Lights are a little harsh being mid-day sun.
2) A slightly wider angle would be great, as of current crop.. The rock on the lower right hand corner seems out of place.. Now if the shore extends to this lower corner.. it would look brilliant.


----------



## Drizzt5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eek;12046007*
> I like this picture, excellent sense of depth and very vibrant. There are two things i wanted to point out though.
> 
> 1) Lights are a little harsh being mid-day sun.
> 2) A slightly wider angle would be great, as of current crop.. The rock on the lower right hand corner seems out of place.. Now if the shore extends to this lower corner.. it would look brilliant.


I really like that pic. The only thing that slightly annoys me is the single leaf. Maybe the brown spot on it is what annoys me or just the fact that it hurts the symmetry. But it really is a very nice shot!


----------



## Dream Killer

That would make an awesome classic black and white candid photo, however.










Shot with a Rebel G, 70-200 F/4 IS, Fuji Velvia 50. My notes says I took this shot at 5:30AM with a CC-30M filter. Scanned with a $50 flatbed


----------



## kade.sirin

Early morning, unfortunately, it took me a moment to figure out if it was an airport runway or the ocean. If it was slightly brighter, there'd be an even more interesting contrast between the fore and backgrounds. Still, very nicely composed.










GF1 w/ Canon 50mm f/3.5 Macro & Nikon SB15 Flash... used a sheet of paper as a reflector.
IMO. bad placement of the truffle, didn't notice until I looked at the picture, unfortunately I couldn't retake since I already at the chocolate.


----------



## fshizl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kade.sirin*


Early morning, unfortunately, it took me a moment to figure out if it was an airport runway or the ocean. If it was slightly brighter, there'd be an even more interesting contrast between the fore and backgrounds. Still, very nicely composed.










GF1 w/ Canon 50mm f/3.5 Macro & Nikon SB15 Flash... used a sheet of paper as a reflector.
IMO. bad placement of the truffle, didn't notice until I looked at the picture, unfortunately I couldn't retake since I already at the chocolate.


its over exposed... i think picture without the flash would look a better...










Samsung tl320
flash off
fstop f/2.8
macro
exposure .7 seconds
iso 80


----------



## Cole19

I like the image alot. All of the setting look spot on, not digging the angle though.


IMG_0463.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## mz-n10

looks over exposed and it looks like theres some ghosting. if there is a filter, try removing it.









was going to submit this for the contest but i noticed someone beat me to it......o well plans change.

nikon D80 50/2.8 SIGMA 1/30s


----------



## fshizl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cole19;12083385*
> I like the image alot. All of the setting look spot on, not digging the angle though.


maybe this one better???









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mz-n10;12085064*
> looks over exposed and it looks like theres some ghosting. if there is a filter, try removing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was going to submit this for the contest but i noticed someone beat me to it......o well plans change.
> 
> nikon D80 50/2.8 SIGMA 1/30s


what is it a picture of?


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fshizl;12087337*
> maybe this one better???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is it a picture of?


oil droplets on water


----------



## Cole19

Not really sure about a picture above me... Check it...


IMG_0490.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## Cole19

No one wants to critique my photo? = )


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cole19;12097692*
> Not really sure about a picture above me... Check it...
> 
> 
> IMG_0490.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


White balance need some adjusting and bland subject (photograph some good looking glass







)


IMG_3613 by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr


----------



## Cole19

Very cool its hard to tell, is the water frozen? Either way, I like it alot. I feel like I want to see more of whats going on to the far right of the image though..


IMG_0802.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## eseb1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cole19;12157326*
> Very cool its hard to tell, is the water frozen? Either way, I like it alot. I feel like I want to see more of whats going on to the far right of the image though..


GT's looks like he just had a long exposure time.

I like yours, but would look better if the tree was covering 2/3 of the photo. Good DoP too.


----------



## Dream Killer

Hmm, from the steep angle to the unconventional composition it's hard to understand this picture.

I like this thread. Must keep this alive so I'll sacrifice one of my pics:

*"A-Rod"*








Ah, the days of hanging around with the Fox News crew lol.


----------



## Ryan747

Awesome Shot, Yankees rock, change nothing!


----------



## GoodInk

I feel like I want to see more of the fire and I would straighten it some.


----------



## Cole19

That picture is kinda soft, but nonetheless pretty neat. How did you get a deer that close?


IMG_1125.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## GoodInk

It was at a resort in Roatan, they lived next the restaurant and they put fruit out to feed them with.


----------



## Lyfskills

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cole19*


That picture is kinda soft, but nonetheless pretty neat. How did you get a deer that close?


Sweet effect, a bit boring imo though.










I've had this Canon XS for about 30 minutes now.. never used a D-SLR before. Any pointers?


----------



## theCanadian

The star has good texture, but your background is distracting. My eye starts on the star and goes straight to the fireplace. If you're interested in improving this picture, you could try using some sheets of paper to bounce your flash so that the back splash lands out of frame. This will darken the background.

20s exposure with slow flash + incandescent hotlight to increase the color temp.


----------



## Infinitegrim

The wires and dial thing in the background are a little distracting. But the neon green definetly pulls your eye toward it.


----------



## Shane1244

You need to work on the focus, There isn't a main feature of the gun that has a nice sharp focus. It levaes my eyes wondering to


----------



## topgeek

You cut the gun stock off.. the lighting detail in the gun is great but the snow is a bit too bright of a background maybe? Black objects can be tricky...

Playing with my NEX-5 and a new lense


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Those sattelite dishes are extremely annoying...

EDIT: I did a quick edit in Photoshop. CA Fill + Clone stamping. Hope you don't mind









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim*


The wires and dial thing in the background are a little distracting. But the neon green definetly pulls your eye toward it.











Your buttstock is cut off, which is a bit irritating. Definitely frame the entire gun in there. I'd also lower the camera down a bit; the height leads to a bit of an uninteresting PoV, in my opinion. The snow is a bit of a bad place to take a picture as well. You have distracting specs all around the snow, and the texture itself, IMO, detracts from the image (especially underneath the gun). I think a tablecloth with controlled lighting would be much better. Finally, the blacks should be deeper. The image looks a bit washed out.


----------



## Infinitegrim

I've been playing around I cannot get them to look the way I want them though. All the ones on the snow zommed out do not look so great when I deepen the blacks.

On this one I cannot get the muzzle in focus.


----------



## topgeek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infinitegrim*


I've been playing around I cannot get them to look the way I want them though. All the ones on the snow zommed out do not look so great when I deepen the blacks.

On this one I cannot get the muzzle in focus.




























I like all 3 better! I think the melted snow/leaves works well.

I really like the angle of the first one but the fence detracts a bit by making it a "backyard photo" as opposed to a "weapon on the winter ground" photo. Maybe try equaling your left/right spacing too.

The second one you could adjust your crop a bit so you have equal left right / top bottom spacing and I think it'd be really good! If you are using photoshop press CTRL-H to give yourself a grid to work with.

On the 3rd one it is almost like you are zooming in to show us some feature on the gun.. but it is not zoomed in enough to identify if there is something specifically in which case it makes me wonder what the point of the crop is - what's the photo's focus? Perhaps just a little more depth of field would make the text readable - right now the focal point is half way between the two bodies of text.

Overall a big thumbs up.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


Those sattelite dishes are extremely annoying...

EDIT: I did a quick edit in Photoshop. CA Fill + Clone stamping. Hope you don't mind










The title of the photo was "Earth First - we'll ride the other planets later" - so those 110foot satellite dishes (the largest amateur privately controlled dishes in the world) were the point of the photo









I have plenty of "scenery bike pics" (spoiled to live in Colorado)
..but I don't wanna turn this into a motorcycle adventure thread









cheers!


----------



## Aden Florian

Is it just me, or do your pictures look _too_ sharp?

Especially the grass in this one:
Quote:


>


I'm new to photography, just got a T2i the other day. I hope to take it somewhere in DC this weekend.


----------



## theCanadian

You could have done with a slightly deeper Depth of Field and you have a glare on your subject. I like the angle though.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Which shot do you guys like better?


----------



## Conspiracy

tough choice but i like #2 more


----------



## PlucknPlay

Got rid of some noise in LR and added some vignetting.


----------



## theCanadian

The past two posters have failed to critique the photo above them....


----------



## Shane1244

Kinda like you just did

@photo I feel there's not enough contrast within the plant.


----------



## Eek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


You could have done with a slightly deeper Depth of Field and you have a glare on your subject. I like the angle though.











Bad crop, should never crop at the joints! Also, i know it's not always possible, but her attire doesn't tell me why she's cheering









HDR B+W


----------



## GoneTomorrow

There's some HDR ghosting in the grass or whatever on the left side. Blown by the wind while you were bracketing your shots I'm assuming. It's a very interesting subject indeed, but honestly I think it would look better as a normal single exposure with the garage interior darker. Also, the cut off of the right side of the car seems a bit haphazard (maybe you were trying to avoid cutting off the word "Dodge"?).

Speaking of BW:

IMG_4052 by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr


----------



## Eek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


There's some HDR ghosting in the grass or whatever on the left side. Blown by the wind while you were bracketing your shots I'm assuming. It's a very interesting subject indeed, but honestly I think it would look better as a normal single exposure with the garage interior darker. Also, the cut off of the right side of the car seems a bit haphazard (maybe you were trying to avoid cutting off the word "Dodge"?).

Speaking of BW:

IMG_4052 by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr


Good eyes man. I didn't even noticed that. First time doing a HDR.. didn't even know that exist









I don't find anything to critique on except maybe framing abit higher to show the entire tree on the left.. So i'll let someone else critique your image.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Took this last night. It's missing... something still. Hoping you guys can help me figure out what it is


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;12482939*
> Kinda like you just did
> 
> @photo I feel there's not enough contrast within the plant.


I didn't post a photo. You only HAVE to critique if there is a photo posted.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eek;12484421*
> Bad crop, should never crop at the joints! Also, i know it's not always possible, but her attire doesn't tell me why she's cheering


Basketball halftime shootout. Thanks for the tip. Was shooting my zoom as a prime though. 135mm...


----------



## youngmoney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*











Took this last night. It's missing... something still. Hoping you guys can help me figure out what it is










maybe it shouldnt of been centered? beats me. nice picture nonetheless.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

The DOF is nice, and the bokeh is decent enough. The OOF bow of the boat is distracting though. Maybe another shot from an angle and perhaps some ROT treatment.


IMG_9106 by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr


----------



## youngmoney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


The DOF is nice, and the bokeh is decent enough. The OOF bow of the boat is distracting though. Maybe another shot from an angle and perhaps some ROT treatment.


IMG_9106 by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr


I dont know if your image needs critiquing or what to critique. But whats ROT treatment?


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *youngmoney*


I dont know if your image needs critiquing or what to critique. But whats ROT treatment?


Sorry, it's the Rule of Thirds.


----------



## youngmoney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


Sorry, it's the Rule of Thirds.


silly me lol..
well ill continue the game.


----------



## Aden Florian

^^Would look better if keyboard was cleaner, and the focus point seems too far down in the picture. I'm not sure how I would have taken it though to get a well placed focal point while keeping the end of the keyboard in view







.

I would like to see higher resolutions in this thread







.

I think the lighting could have been better on the subject, was a spur of the moment messing with my T2i at work.


----------



## youngmoney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aden Florian*


^^Would look better if keyboard was cleaner, and the focus point seems too far down in the picture. I'm not sure how I would have taken it though to get a well placed focal point while keeping the end of the keyboard in view







.

I would like to see higher resolutions in this thread







.

I think the lighting could have been better on the subject, was a spur of the moment messing with my T2i at work.











Everything looks on point except for whatever the gym pack is sitting on,its somewhat of a distraction.


----------



## Cole19

Like the colors alot, but I feel that the city part of the horizon is to far away. Maybe a crop could make the image pop a bit more.


IMG_1762.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## supaspoon

Looks like you caught a great little moment, you can see the emotion just pouring right out of that expression. The main area I see where there could be some improvement is the composition, perhaps if she was framed a bit more to the left. Right now the pos/neg space just feels a bit awkward. Other than that, maybe pull some cooler values in the shadows or something to give all the warm tones something to play off of.


----------



## BKsMassive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *supaspoon*


Looks like you caught a great little moment, you can see the emotion just pouring right out of that expression. The main area I see where there could be some improvement is the composition, perhaps if she was framed a bit more to the left. Right now the pos/neg space just feels a bit awkward. Other than that, maybe pull some cooler values in the shadows or something to give all the warm tones something to play off of.











looks too good.


----------



## sub50hz

You didn't take that.


----------



## youngmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BKsMassive;12523402*
> looks too good.


Looks good no complaints.


----------



## theCanadian

Everything is yellow; the white balance is off. I'd apply some rule of thirds. I might also try to play around to make the knife a bit more prevalent while still leaving it out of focus. Maybe a bigger knife. Kind of a quirky shot. Interesting to say the least.


----------



## youngmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theCanadian;12537671*
> Everything is yellow; the white balance is off. I'd apply some rule of thirds. I might also try to play around to make the knife a bit more prevalent while still leaving it out of focus. Maybe a bigger knife. Kind of a quirky shot. Interesting to say the least.


Yeah I couldn't get the white balance right at all. thanks


----------



## kiwiasian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youngmoney;12537705*
> Yeah I couldn't get the white balance right at all. thanks


Oh my goodness, that is beautiful.

The silohuette is a little bit blurred. What was the exposure time?

Also I think there's a little too much vertical visibility. Do some horizontal cropping to get rid of some of the sky and just a little bit of the water.


----------



## youngmoney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwiasian;12537780*
> Oh my goodness, that is beautiful.
> 
> The silohuette is a little bit blurred. What was the exposure time?
> 
> Also I think there's a little too much vertical visibility. Do some horizontal cropping to get rid of some of the sky and just a little bit of the water.


0.25 sec (1/4)

Thanks


----------



## theCanadian

If the weather holds, I might have a similar shot by tomorrow.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *youngmoney*


Yeah I couldn't get the white balance right at all. thanks











Very nice. Other than the slightly blurred edges, the color in this shot is great









Just picked myself up a Nikon AF NIKKOR 50MM 1:1.8D to go with my D3000, here is one of the results:


----------



## GoneTomorrow

There's some strong vignetting, making the whole shot dark and underexposed looking and it's quite soft (either shot wide open or slightly OOF).

I thought this shot was going to be killer when I took it, but after I saw it on the screen, I'm not sure if I like it:


IMG_0344_5_6 by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


There's some strong vignetting, making the whole shot dark and underexposed looking and it's quite soft (either shot wide open or slightly OOF).

I thought this shot was going to be killer when I took it, but after I saw it on the screen, I'm not sure if I like it:


IMG_0344_5_6 by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr


The water spot is a shame, but I would play around with cropping it, maybe crop a little of the left side and bottom out. This is from about a week ago, my first time trying to shoot underwater.


----------



## Nemesis158

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


There's some strong vignetting, making the whole shot dark and underexposed looking and it's quite soft (either shot wide open or slightly OOF).


The vignetting was done intentionally in Light-room, and yes it was shot wide open indoors


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nemesis158*


The vignetting was done intentionally in Light-room, and yes it was shot wide open indoors


The vignetting is overkill, and the image is so soft that I'm having a hard time finding a focal point. Looks like maybe the tip of the nose? Wide open (or really, any) headshots typically look best when the focal point is on the subject's eye that's closest to the camera.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12543629*
> The water spot is a shame, but I would play around with cropping it, maybe crop a little of the left side and bottom out.


I second this crop.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


The water spot is a shame, but I would play around with cropping it, maybe crop a little of the left side and bottom out. This is from about a week ago, my first time trying to shoot underwater.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


I second this crop.


LOL, took this picture a while ago and didn't notice the water droplet on the lens until now.









But point taken. Cropped as suggested (see earlier post).

And GoodInk: your underwater shot looks great! Incredible aspect and subject. It looks soft from perhaps too slow of a shutter speed, but it is underwater afterall.

Here's another from me, I'm really digging out some older shots here:


Eden Park, Cincinnati by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr


----------



## KennyNSB




----------



## cHoBomonkey

Last poster didn't critique previous one so i guess im doing the last 2.

@GoneTomorrow's
I love the background's reflection and how it adds color to the water. I don't why but that reflection makes the picture very interesting. My only small objection is how the concrete (or whatever the non-water part starts) abruptly ends.

@KennyNSB's
Cool portrait in general, but the top half and the bottom half of the picture doesn't seem to match. His face works for more of a serious pose which doesn't match the muscle flexing. Also the focus seems to be more on his shoulder than his face

Here's mine. It's from a model train expo:


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cHoBomonkey;12550225*
> Last poster didn't critique previous one so i guess im doing the last 2.
> 
> @GoneTomorrow's
> I love the background's reflection and how it adds color to the water. I don't why but that reflection makes the picture very interesting. My only small objection is how the concrete (or whatever the non-water part starts) abruptly ends.
> 
> @KennyNSB
> Cool portrait in general, but the top half and the bottom half of the picture doesn't seem to match. His face works for more of a serious pose which doesn't match the muscle flexing. Also the focus seems to be more on his shoulder than his face
> 
> Here's mine. It's from a model train expo:


Great photo, the B&W really fits. Nit picking here, maybe a little more field of depth would have been nice. It seems to be more about the people working on the models, but the people are a little out of focus.

One more from my dive trip.


----------



## youngmoney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*


Great photo, the B&W really fits. Nit picking here, maybe a little more field of depth would have been nice. It seems to be more about the people working on the models, but the people are a little out of focus.

One more from my dive trip.











I like the blues but Its overexposed a bit near his head from the sun.


----------



## theCanadian

0.o EXIF data from Windows Photo Viewer. WTH?


----------



## youngmoney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


0.o EXIF data from Windows Photo Viewer. WTH?


----------



## mz-n10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


There's some strong vignetting, making the whole shot dark and underexposed looking and it's quite soft (either shot wide open or slightly OOF).

I thought this shot was going to be killer when I took it, but after I saw it on the screen, I'm not sure if I like it:


IMG_0344_5_6 by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr


i dont like it, its just not dramatic like a waterfall pic should be. maybe a bump on contrast and/or darken it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*












could be a bit sharper, but those bubbles really make the photo. great shot.










shot from tonight, at the palace of fine arts @ sf. forgot my tripod like a noob so i had to sit the camera on the floor.


----------



## Cole19

It looks very nice. I am not sure exactly why, but I really enjoy this image.. ^^ Talking about the above image.


IMG_1978.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## GoneTomorrow

I think a different angle would be better, like a 3/4 pose rather than frontal would be more appealing, and maybe a different material besides that corrugated metal/vinyl blinds (or whatever it is) with more texture (old wooden fence, etc.). Also, it would look better if the light source was shining from the other side, to better illuminate the blinds.


Pisgah Church, KY est. 1784 by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr


----------



## beldecca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*


Pisgah Church, KY est. 1784[/url] by gonetomorrow00, on Flickr


I'm not sure about this one. I think I would have liked it with a little more depth of field (so her stone "buttons" were sharp. I think I like the one before it in the series a little better. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gonetomorrow00/4446457859

It's just a little creepy too







Is it in the cemetery then?

Now here's one from my (recent) files (my niece)


----------



## Cole19

I like it alot, somehow it just seems off, like shes floating above the grass, or PS'ed in. I just can't place it, but it doesn't feel right.


IMG_1731.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## aweir

This candid moment was captured well and at just the the right time. We see that the girl is eating the sucker but are also lucky to capture the joyous expression on her face at the same time without her noticing the camera. Did you use bounce flash off the ceiling? A couple things you could consider would be when to use horizontal or vertical shooting because the horizontal shot cut off the girl's hand bit too far but here it doesn't really matter that much because it's the expression of the face that's the focal point.


----------



## Aden Florian

I think it would look better with a slightly deeper(?) dof, and lighting could be better. Other than that it's great(and cute)!










I don't know why the blues look oversaturated/posterized, how would I fix that? It might look better with some ambient light...


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aden Florian;12696987*
> I think it would look better with a slightly deeper(?) dof, and lighting could be better. Other than that it's great(and cute)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why the blues look oversaturated/posterized, how would I fix that? It might look better with some ambient light...


You can lower the AV level and/or play with the metering on your camera. I'm not the best at pics like that and hope someone can step in and help.










A pic I took in Kuwait a few years ago with a P&S


----------



## xHassassin

Needs more contrast and the dandelion on the right is a bit distracting. Is that a gas mask or something? Would've probably been more interesting if you went in closer for a macro shot or something like that.


----------



## charlie97

Amazing, Very high detail and high resolution making the picture crisp and clear, just simply amazing.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xHassassin*


Needs more contrast and the dandelion on the right is a bit distracting. Is that a gas mask or something? Would've probably been more interesting if you went in closer for a macro shot or something like that.












I thought the dandelion would have been one of the things that made this shot. Granted, the composition wasn't great.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *charlie97*


Amazing, Very high detail and high resolution making the picture crisp and clear, just simply amazing.


I agree with above.

Is this better?


----------



## dudemanppl

Keep the dandelion in, nice stuff. Just tweak it, it'll work out if you PP it right.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dudemanppl*


Keep the dandelion in, nice stuff. Just tweak it, it'll work out if you PP it right.


----------



## xHassassin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoodInk;12700877*


Yeah that looks a lot better, the dandelion does complement the mask quite well.


----------



## theCanadian

Bingo. I would have taken it much the same way. Maybe some negative space to the left....


----------



## GoodInk

Thanks for the direction.


----------



## Danylu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoodInk*












Looking good. I'll agree that at first glance that the dandelion is distracting and there isn't a clear subject, but there is not much you can do about it in post, but it offers great juxtaposition. If you have the time, perhaps you could drop the saturation of the sand and the mask a bit (not too much, or it'll quickly become overdone)










DSC_4500-Edit.jpg by Dany a Photographr, on Flickr


----------



## PenultimateFrisbee

GoodInk - I agree the dandelion should stay. I think it adds tension to the photo...kinda like beauty and life clash with war and destruction. Keeps it interesting. I found the color of the mask to be distracting, maybe desaturating the mask some.

Danylu - Awesome shot. I like the blur of the second hand. I always find it distracting when text is just out of focus though. So maybe a little more DOF although that is asking a lot for a macro shot that is already 3 seconds. I also think where the "tch" from swatch is just a little too hot and pulls my eye away from the rest of the watch. Other than that it is killer









*frantically digging through my lightroom catalog for a picture that is decent enough to post after that*


light pollution


----------



## Cole19

Very nice photo, I like it alot. I think the horse is kinda washed out. But whatya gonna do. The only thing thats bothering me is the picture is kinda crooked (right side down.) An appropriate shot to follow.


IMG_1563.jpg by colbyjax, on Flickr


----------



## newbie1911

i would crop out the greenish light on the left and try to remove the blue mark from the top center. maybe underexpose it a bit so the buildings wouldn't look so bright.








this one was underexposed badly so i corrected it with lightroom. too bad i can't do anything about the ear being cut out.


----------



## Danylu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PenultimateFrisbee;12704099*
> GoodInk - I agree the dandelion should stay. I think it adds tension to the photo...kinda like beauty and life clash with war and destruction. Keeps it interesting. I found the color of the mask to be distracting, maybe desaturating the mask some.
> 
> Danylu - Awesome shot. I like the blur of the second hand. I always find it distracting when text is just out of focus though. So maybe a little more DOF although that is asking a lot for a macro shot that is already 3 seconds. I also think where the "tch" from swatch is just a little too hot and pulls my eye away from the rest of the watch. Other than that it is killer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *frantically digging through my lightroom catalog for a picture that is decent enough to post after that*
> 
> 
> light pollution


Thanks!

What do you mean by "too hot" though?

Also, I like your photo as well. I think it would be better if you had more of the sky in your photo because it looks beautiful.


----------



## PenultimateFrisbee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danylu;12714435*
> Thanks!
> 
> What do you mean by "too hot" though?
> 
> Also, I like your photo as well. I think it would be better if you had more of the sky in your photo because it looks beautiful.


I thought it was a little bright relative to the rest of the picture. Although I am looking at it again and it seems alright.

Thanks. That was my first time doing any night shot with a subject in it so I think I was thinking more about getting the technical aspects right and didn't think much about composition.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbie1911;12714276*
> i would crop out the greenish light on the left and try to remove the blue mark from the top center. maybe underexpose it a bit so the buildings wouldn't look so bright.
> this one was underexposed badly so i corrected it with lightroom. too bad i can't do anything about the ear being cut out.


I really like the softness of the nose. It gives the photo a kind of angelic property. I don't know how else to describe it. The eyes could pop a little more, but I mean... it's a candid of your dog. As far as the ear; I notice it, but it doesn't bother me. I don't think it hurts it.

This is a concept photo. Was overcast and the light was dying. Just seeing what was possible to do (with our mediocre longboarding skills). Gonna revisit this one on a nice spring day at a better location. I'm thinking a longer shutterspeed though. Any tips or ideas for this one?


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theCanadian;12755592*
> I really like the softness of the nose. It gives the photo a kind of angelic property. I don't know how else to describe it. The eyes could pop a little more, but I mean... it's a candid of your dog. As far as the ear; I notice it, but it doesn't bother me. I don't think it hurts it.
> 
> This is a concept photo. Was overcast and the light was dying. Just seeing what was possible to do (with our mediocre longboarding skills). Gonna revisit this one on a nice spring day at a better location. I'm thinking a longer shutterspeed though. Any tips or ideas for this one?
> 
> Zoom out then crop to what you want. It is harder to frame a moving subject. I would have a longer shutter speed like you where thinking. The POV needs to be lower or higher, you can't really see the board, I would go lower. If you have a wide angle lens to get a fish eye effect, that would be cool. The other thing you may want to think about is what you want to convey with the photo, is it the speed/the feeling of the movement, or the state of mind of just cruising around enjoying the scene? Sometimes seeing the background can evoke more feeling of being there.


----------



## Infinitegrim

Please ignore the water marks, Im too cheap to buy the program right now!


----------



## Nemesis158

Tis a good picture, but nothing exciting is present to make the picture really pop out.....

heres one i took in the moonlight during the super perigee:


----------



## robchaos

Looks nice and sharp. Would have been cool to actually see the moon in there too.especially since the moons appearance was what was special about that night.
Put this in the other thread but I received nothing but a number rating with no critique.i am interested in photography of unscripted life and people, and I want to know how to improve. This is the national mall in d.c.









Of course the one thing I already know would be that I should have re composed to get that girl out of the shot, but unfortunately I was with a fast moving group of people who didn't feel like stopping too often


----------



## MistaBernie

Depends on what you were going for. I'll have to assume given the subject it was more documentary, and for all intents and purposes, it works fine. I feel like you may have gotten more out of it if you were slightly further ahead of them and turned back toward them (IE you were about 20 feet to your left), but as you mentioned, if you weren't stuck with a group that wasn't prone to stopping, they probably wouldn't have wanted to do that either.

As for cutting out the girl to the left, I say leave it as is. Yeah, sometimes things like that can be distracting, but for documentary purposes, subtle things that dont get in the way of the subject can add to that 'documentary' feel. I feel like the guy in the background with the dog is slightly more distracting than her, but I personally wouldn't lose either.


----------



## robchaos

Thank you, that is what I'm looking for. Constructive criticism. You are right I am going for the photojournalist documentary style. But I live in an area where it just seems I have to scour the streets for a while to find people with character that are interesting enough to photograph. Because of that I an often limited to artsy flower and landscape pictures. The stuff that really moves me though is the human condition.

As for your photo, for how close to the car you are, I would have repositioned the car to get the side without the shadow on the ground, also maybe find a way to block the glare on the headlight.(assistant or friend with a piece of cardboard maybe) 
I'll stay on the car theme.


----------



## MistaBernie

I actually wasn't all that close. I was test-driving my 70-200 so I was actually a bit of a ways' away. I was also trying out my circular polarizer, though I'll have to admit I'm not quite sure how much it did.

I didn't see it till I got the images off the camera that my drivers' headlight was burnt in, but I ended up liking that it looked like a bit of flare at that point. Also, I went to a 'touchless' car wash, so there were a few water/soap streaks on the drivers' side (they're still there, ugh) that would have come out as plain as day if I shot from that angle.

For your second pic, I probably would have cropped it a bit closer to the cars. In this case, even though it's all stationary, there's too much going on in the background. A nice tight crop around the height of the lower roof would probably have done this well.


----------



## robchaos

Being selective has been my weakness. I am learning that less is usually more with photographs.if I like the sky take a picture of the sky, if the cars are my subject they should be the focus. I liked the jet trails and the power lines all intersecting, but that does draw away from the subject.


----------



## trekman

I like it


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos;12903141*
> I liked the jet trails and the power lines all intersecting, but that does draw away from the subject.


I like the all that too, but I didn't like the other garage door. I took it upon my self to crop it, easier for me to do than to say it, I hope you don't mind. Don't for get the rule of thirds, it helps to get a lot of that back ground stuff you like.










Here is my first HDR that I made, staying with cars.


----------



## theCanadian

Your composition is dead center, which makes the picture feel flat, and your sky looks blown out, not much of an HDR. HDR are supposed to provide a wide dynamic range, which this didn't do. You've also got a few distracting elements in the background.

I'd maybe move the car closer to the tree line and turn to turn those logs into more of a background element with a slightly more aggressive angle on the car, and recompose so the car sits a little more to the right in the frame. Maybe even shoot at night.

Not much to critique here but:


----------



## Goobers

not really looking for C&C but I find the ratings post pointlessly useless, so here is better than there, especially considering the massive fail of updating the photography section....that still hasn't happened, go team...


Full Frontal by Steve Tyson, on Flickr


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Goobers*


not really looking for C&C but I find the ratings post pointlessly useless, so here is better than there, especially considering the massive fail of updating the photography section....that still hasn't happened, go team...


Full Frontal by Steve Tyson, on Flickr



Don't forget to critique the photo above you. but since you didn't I will.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


Your composition is dead center, which makes the picture feel flat, and your sky looks blown out, not much of an HDR. HDR are supposed to provide a wide dynamic range, which this didn't do. You've also got a few distracting elements in the background.

I'd maybe move the car closer to the tree line and turn to turn those logs into more of a background element with a slightly more aggressive angle on the car, and recompose so the car sits a little more to the right in the frame. Maybe even shoot at night.

Not much to critique here but:










More light!


----------



## koulaid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goobers;13070737*
> not really looking for C&C but I find the ratings post pointlessly useless, so here is better than there, especially considering the massive fail of updating the photography section....that still hasn't happened, go team...
> 
> 
> Full Frontal by Steve Tyson, on Flickr


Front of car is underexposed. Looks like you used an off camera flash but it wasn't bright enough.

Here's a picture i took of a wedding the past weekend.


----------



## ChronoBodi

they were originally 10 MP, but these are downsized a bit, but, enjoy.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi;13116448*
> they were originally 10 MP, but these are downsized a bit, but, enjoy.


----------



## ChronoBodi

what? i'm new to this, give me a break... as for Koulaid's pic, it is a good group shot, i can't see anything to see what is wrong with it.


----------



## theCanadian

Then say what you like about it, just don't skip. Someone will be along soon with a new photo to critique yours.


----------



## bfeng91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi;13116448*
> they were originally 10 MP, but these are downsized a bit, but, enjoy.


Pretty much what was said in the other thread.

#1. Suffers from motion blur, the sand seems kind of blurry too, and lacks some color. Could be better with faster shutter speed, and maybe a closer crop of the two dogs.

#2. Glaring flash, try using more diffuse, stationary lights to light up your computer instead of the camera flash. Lots of wires too >.< little more cable management could do some wonders.

#3. Focus seems to be on the building behind, rather than the person.

#4. Very dusty, would either like to see the AMD logo more OOF or in focus.

Yay for smiling camel!

DSC_1167 by bfeng91, on Flickr


----------



## wheeltowheel

A little contrasty for me and the subject isn't great--it's interesting but the subjects are in unfortunate positions. Guy is looking down, girl off in another direction. I might have gotten closer to the subjects and used a wider aperture to give the viewer more detail.








-yeah I know there's a lot of lens distortion making the building look like it's leaning inward


----------



## Frankie

Well there werent one above me but heres mine lol


----------



## bfeng91

I like the DOF, but the mess of wires in the back are a little distracting. Also, picture's a little too dark for my taste.


DSC_1294 by bfeng91, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

Can't think of anything I'd change about it. now I'm hungry










just got my new macro lens but its too dark out now to take any flower or bug pictures


----------



## Danylu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos;13272759*
> Can't think of anything I'd change about it. now I'm hungry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got my new macro lens but its too dark out now to take any flower or bug pictures


The lighting is harsh due to the direct lighting and the shadows are yucky. Pipe seems a bit random.


DSC_7187-Edit.jpg by Dany a Photographr, on Flickr


----------



## AFQ

Amazing photo, i really liked it!!


Puzzle by Afaq Shahid, on Flickr


----------



## Killam0n

I like it, What TIME PARADOX?


----------



## Conspiracy

not sure what the focal point of the photo is, seems like a snapshot to be honest. also the reflection from the flash is extremely distracting. and your desk is very dusty lol


----------



## robchaos

Pleasing blur to the background. Good overall


----------



## scottath

link is dead ^^^


----------



## robchaos

Link has been fixed. Critique please


----------



## scottath

looks more of a snap.
The stairs are a nice vector - but there is no focal point in the image. they just lead to the edge.
touch overexposed in spots (due to sunlight) and the one just to the right of the stairs is a major distraction also.

Dunno the effect you were going for - but the tree on the right is slightly out of focus - along with the trees at the top - to make it all in focus look at ~f9+....

^^ My opinion









has to be my fav shot of mine so far.....:


----------



## robchaos

Nice dusk shot with an attractive reflection. This picture and my last one were pictures I took years ago with a olympus c4040 cam. I found them going through all my old images, and was just interested to see what I felt was my good stuff back when I was a minor. I liked the mixture of the colors on this shot.


----------



## bfeng91

I like the nice colors and bokeh on the right, but the contrast between the dark left and the bright right is kind of throwing me off. Also, I'm not sure if you used flash, but it seems like you did from the shadows behind the leaf, which doesn't sit quite right with me for some reason.

A bell tower on campus

DSC_1510 by bfeng91, on Flickr


----------



## Exfiltrate

Cool photo with good exposure. The subject matter is a bit boring, but that's not your fault


----------



## GoodInk

I shot I took at the hotel I stayed at in Copan this last weekend.


----------



## robchaos

8/10. Looks good but I would have cropped the rest of the doorway on the right out. It's just a touch blown out.


----------



## GoodInk

Maybe play with the contrast levels to try to bring out more detail of the flower.

The main reason I went to Copan.


----------



## Sean Webster

Nice pic...from what I see the branch is distracting and the grass is a little overexposed to me.

This is a pic I took on the way back from the beach the other night.

Intercostal Night by seanwebster1212, on Flickr


----------



## pac0tac0

^^
nice sky you captured, what mm lens were you shooting with? and is that a city's light pollution in that orange haze? its a great shot i think you should show it at a larger size that way i feel it would be more engaging. the lower foreground is a little bland but the dock adds a warmth to the image with the color of the wood and the glowing light at the end of the dock.

shot this at the honda tech meet in richmond this past weekend.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pac0tac0;13804692*
> ^^
> nice sky you captured, what mm lens were you shooting with? and is that a city's light pollution in that orange haze? its a great shot i think you should show it at a larger size that way i feel it would be more engaging. the lower foreground is a little bland but the dock adds a warmth to the image with the color of the wood and the glowing light at the end of the dock.


Thanks. It was at 15mm on my 60D. And i think it is just light pollution from the city.


----------



## robchaos

The dof draws you to what I assume is the subject, the lr rim, but unless its a full on side shot, I feel that auto photography should be sharper throughout. Good shot nonetheless.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robchaos;13810459*
> More Flowers


You could _really_ use a hand on PP levels/contrast.


----------



## BlankThis

The washed look (I'm assuming it's intentional) works for me but a higher angle would probably be more visually pleasing.








D40 & 18-55


----------



## robchaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz;13814415*
> You could _really_ use a hand on PP levels/contrast.


Which one are you referring to? I am never going to learn what I am doing wrong if this is all my critique consists of. I am still learning. The yellow flower, yes I know it is completely blown out. I was trying to play around with it, but it seemed like anything I could do to get the yellow parts under control would underexpose the rest of the picture. That one might just be a loss.
Was the rose shot bad as well? I was going for a darker washed out look its a dead dried up rose.

Edit: just to clarify, I don't want them processed for me, I just would appreciate some tips so I can improve my photography.


----------



## sub50hz

There's just no contrast, no "kick" so to speak. If you're shooting RAW, you'll definitely need to play with levels/saturation/contrast in post, or else you're always going to end up with final images that just look flat.


----------



## robchaos

I always shoot raw. I will play around with contrast and see what I come up with., thanks.


----------



## sub50hz

http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/tutorials/levels.htm

That's just from a quick Google search. If you're serious about photography, may want to pick up a book for PS/LR/whatever you use for post.


----------



## sub50hz

Rob, I hope you don't mind a little bit of editing on your photo:

Before:









After (quick edit on my laptop, which has a piss poor screen, so this may be a bit darker than it should be):


----------



## robchaos

Is this a step in the right direction? I messed around with the contrast, sharpening, and tints and went by what was pleasing to my eye for my finished results I also tried to make sure it closely matched the original colors of the subjects (as far as I can tell. I have a dual monitor setup and neither of them are calibrated, although as far as I can tell, my DVI input monitor seems pretty close to what my photo printouts look):
Before and afters:

Rose before:








after:









Yellow flower before:









after:


----------



## bfeng91

You could also try playing with the black levels. The background on the yellow flower is really yellow. I enjoyed the cool tone of the before picture, just try to increase black levels and contrast and see what you come up with. Maybe bring down highlights as well. The after actually blends in with the background rather than "popping" out.

Be careful of saturation - if you do too much of it, the picture kinda looks off. I actually prefer the "before" of the rose. The washed-out look of the before shot is more preferred to me than over-saturating the picture.


----------



## robchaos

Baltimore city at night


----------



## ROM3000

Very nice shot. There is a little bit of purple fringing but nothing you can do about it. I wish the building on the right was completely in the shot. It looks kind of odd the way its cropped with the building cut off. I don't know much else to say, but maybe a bit more of the sky would be nicer too if it was previously cropped out.

Please comment:


----------



## bfeng91

@robchaos You need to adjust the picture, as the horizon is not level and buildings look kinda crooked. Also, your shutter speed is 1/10 and looks like you handheld because it's kind of blurry. A tripod could have helped, or higher ISO.

@rom3000 Nice detail, very sharp. I actually like the skew of the picture as well. Little bit of overexposed wall on the back but that's not a big deal at all.


All ruffled up by bfeng91, on Flickr


----------



## sub50hz

You can fix purple fringing, it's just tedious.


----------



## robchaos

@bfeng, The goose looks good,. could have used a touch more aperture to get his left wing, and I would have framed it so there was a gap between the foreground and background goose.

I found a different shot I took. Almost the same framing, but a touch clearer, and with a little more sky. 









and then to follow the avian topic,


----------



## GoodInk

As for the night shot, I don't know jack about night shots, but the sky seems a little to bright . Crop the top down until the main line from the building are at the top 1/3 mark. Not a whole lot I can say bad about the duck one. The duck is alittle centered but with all the lines making that nice triangle it might not look right following the rule of thirds.

I have a duck pic too, its more of a snap shot that turned out OK.


----------



## ntuason

9.0 on the city shot. I'm a sucker for city shot. The second picture I you could of zoomed in a little more the pole is a little distracting, very nice colour tho.










Edit:

Dammit got beaten to it.


----------



## Scope

DorkSterr, I like the composition with the leading line however I think that you could have possibly gone at a lower angle and increased your shutterspeed to get rid of some of the overexposure you see in the sky around the trees. Maybe a shallower depth of field would be cool too.

Here's an old self portrait:


----------



## robchaos

I already told you I liked that one in the other thread...








Climbed to the top of this massive hill full of waist high weeds in hopes of finding a good sunset landscape...the tree line was pretty uninteresting, but I snapped some pictures anyways so I didn't just waste 30 minutes hiking.


----------



## Goobers

well im not going to C&C all of those, so Ill just give my opinion on the one I think its the most salvageable, most of the advice affects them all anyway as they are all quite similar.

#3 - underexposed is the word of the day, I know intentionally underexposing brings out the richness of colour that you dont otherwise get on sunrise and sunset when doing silhouette landscape shots, but these are a few stops further underexposed than that, the same effect of colour and contrast can be aquired by upping the saturation and contrast in lightroom when PP, so id give that a shot, you will still get the vibrant rainbow like colour pallet without the underexposure.


Harro by Steve Tyson, on Flickr


----------



## robchaos

Thank you, I will play with them and see what I get.


----------



## kevin7898

Snapped this one a few nights ago, would like to know areas where I could improve on, I left my tripod at home so I was limited in my options


----------



## Sean Webster

^You need to critic the photo before yours...


----------



## ntuason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevin7898;13957341*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snapped this one a few nights ago, would like to know areas where I could improve on, I left my tripod at home so I was limited in my options[/QUOTE]
> 
> Nice shot! But I feel the picture doesn't pop up, it looks too boring.
> 
> Here my first Lightroom edit.
> 
> [IMG alt="nik4908.jpg"]http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/6444/nik4908.jpg


----------



## RyanRacer48

Broken windows in the picture? I dunno.


----------



## ntuason

Ya I'm trying to get the viewers to feel that ghetto feeling in them lol.


----------



## Jerry60k

Cold and windy ... interesting shot and looks inviting after this heat wave.

New to this so here goes and I know the timestamp sucks its a new camera didnt set it up.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DorkSterr;13957629*
> Nice shot! But I feel the picture doesn't pop up, it looks too boring.
> 
> Here my first Lightroom edit.


First of all, nice image. I really like it in B&W! I love Lightroom, btw. I like the time of day, shadows, light balance, etc. in this shot. Personally I think your shot would have more impact if you had shot it straight on, versus at an angle. Intersecting lines in a photograph is great, but it looks as if the building is slanted. I would also either tighten the shot so as not to crop in awkward places. To help explain what I am trying to say, I have taken the liberty to copy your image and makes some edits (I hope that is OK.):









The RED line is a straight line across the image, the green line shows how your building seems slanted.

The blue circles are places I thought the crop was distracting.

Here is one of my images:


----------



## Scorpii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo;13958042*
> Here is one of my images:


Nice!

Seems nicely lit, and focussing looks pretty much perfect.
Looks very professional.

If I had to criticise something, I find the depth of field effect blurring the background a little too strong, looks like you might have edited it a little bit to enhance this? Regardless, to me it looks a little too much, and personally find it slightly distracting as opposed to focusing on the subject of the image.

Is the subject your kid..?

Here's one of mine from a couple of years ago in Namibia. Taken with a zoom lens from a jeep, so pretty hard to compose properly and focussing might be a bit off, but cheetahs move fast!









EDIT: Hmm, uploading to imageshack seems to change the colour balance... not in a good way. Looks better before uploading!


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpii;13958121*
> Nice!
> 
> Seems nicely lit, and focussing looks pretty much perfect.
> Looks very professional.
> 
> If I had to criticise something, I find the depth of field effect blurring the background a little too strong, looks like you might have edited it a little bit to enhance this? Regardless, to me it looks a little too much, and personally find it slightly distracting as opposed to focusing on the subject of the image.
> 
> Is the subject your kid..?


Thank you for your input! I always appreciate peoples candor.

Depth of field was done in camera, not post. I did do other post work like color correction, work on eyes, etc. (That ok?)

It's my niece.


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpii;13958121*
> Here's one of mine from a couple of years ago in Namibia. Taken with a zoom lens from a jeep, so pretty hard to compose properly and focussing might be a bit off, but cheetahs move fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Hmm, uploading to imageshack seems to change the colour balance... not in a good way. Looks better before uploading!


I like it. In focus, whites are white, blacks are black, and the rest is good. I bet it looks better on your monitor. I like the expression and angle. It works for me.

Here is another one of my nieces, with my sister:


----------



## bfeng91

I liked this one better. At first, I completely missed your sister because I glanced over it quickly and she was fairly dark and kinda blended in with the background. More natural-looking flesh tones in this one. I think your previous one, the flash made her look kind of pale. I like how the emphasis is on your niece, but I would like to see more lighting on your sister. Maybe that's personal preference, but it kind of bothers me to see her blend in with the background so much. Overall, pretty well done!


DSC_2749 by bfeng91, on Flickr


----------



## Hawk777th

Nm.


----------



## frankth3frizz

so me and my friends went to the beach and one of my friends just got a canon rebel XTI and i was playing with it









this was my first shot xD


----------



## Addictedtokaos

Love the Lights in the background and the texture in the wall the can is on just adds to the overall image.

Just picked up a Rebel T3i. So far I love using it. Just need to learn how to use it. So far Ive been using the Auto modes or Program. Would like to start stepping into more custom options and modes.

My daughter and son (when he was only a few hours old)









My son.


----------



## robchaos

Those are both good lighting and composition... except for the framing.
1st shot, moms neck is distracting, 2nd shot, legs cut out.


----------



## biatchi

I would personally straighten it up and have the focal point off centre and have the coins pop a little more.


Light trail desaturation by Flickr BOCer Glory, on Flickr


----------



## silvrr

biatchi, nice use of selective color. I usually don't like it but it works well here. The overall image is a bit dark and there is a lot of negative space at the top of the image. Maybe try cropping a bit off the top?


----------



## B!0HaZard

I like it, very professional. I would've focused more on the city, maybe had less water/sky and more "action", but the way it splits at the middle between water and city is really nice too.

Took this with my P&S:


----------



## Gollie

The perspective gives great depth to this photograph but it is slightly underexposed imo mostly due to light fall off. I know it was created with a P&S camera so hard to be picky. The composition is strong which is what matters in this case.

Here's mine:
Nikkor 60mm micro with off camera flash to add a little extra light to the front of the rings.


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gollie*
> 
> The perspective gives great depth to this photograph but it is slightly underexposed imo mostly due to light fall off. I know it was created with a P&S camera so hard to be picky. The composition is strong which is what matters in this case.
> 
> Here's mine:
> Nikkor 60mm micro with off camera flash to add a little extra light to the front of the rings.


Back from the dead.

It would be nice to see without the water mark, over all I can't say anything really bad about it, it's a great photo









Here is mine from a river bed that was drying up in Alaska.


----------



## Ezygroove

Just a beginner! Took a few through out today!


----------



## Davidsen

Think its one of the better shots i did during a long a** walk through the mountains, most of the shots are sort of blurry cause of the distance and what not. Haven't done any processing on it yet, just right out of the camera atm.


----------



## Faraz

Please remember to provide feedback on the previous person's photo. This thread is pointless if people just post their pictures without giving a constructive critique of the previous post.


----------



## Mwarren

Nothing special here, was just testing out my new speedlite/umbrella set up.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8011148415/


----------



## MistaBernie

I'll provide feedback for both since neither of the above users did...

@Davidsen - nice range of color and scenery. It's a bit too cropped though, if possible I would have gone out a bit more. The hill on the right is a bit distracting because you didn't capture all of it, and the island on the left is a bit of the same. If you couldn't move back, then I might have turned a bit in either direction. Also, with a scene like this, having the horizon in the middle of the photo is kind of meh. In certain cases it can absolutely work, but in this particular case, I would have moved it closer to a thirds line either up or down. Shame there weren't some good looking clouds for you or wide open sky, but you can't exactly control the weather (unless you're not telling us something...)

@Mwarren - yep, its a basic portrait. Posing is pretty good, but your light is a little hot. I might have repositioned it a bit lower and a bit further away, it might have made it seem a little more natural. Also, was this done with the single speedlite that you mentioned in the other thread? If so, it's not bad, but it's difficult to get what (I am guessing, I suppose) you were going for -- being able to expose for the sky and use a flash to illuminate your subject. It almost looks like you tried to recover it a bit, the cloud line towards the horizon is, as I've already overused in this post, 'meh'. It's one of the benefits of having a real speedlite vs. a knock-off (properly handling High Speed Sync). For what it's worth though, it's a nice image. I'm literally only critiquing here since the last two images weren't really critiqued.

I have nothing recent that I want to share (been too busy to shoot for fun, I might have some stuff from a trip to the Boston Harbor Islands last week that I might toss up).


----------



## GoodInk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*
> 
> I'll provide feedback for both since neither of the above users did...
> 
> @Davidsen - nice range of color and scenery. It's a bit too cropped though, if possible I would have gone out a bit more. The hill on the right is a bit distracting because you didn't capture all of it, and the island on the left is a bit of the same. If you couldn't move back, then I might have turned a bit in either direction. Also, with a scene like this, having the horizon in the middle of the photo is kind of meh. In certain cases it can absolutely work, but in this particular case, I would have moved it closer to a thirds line either up or down. Shame there weren't some good looking clouds for you or wide open sky, but you can't exactly control the weather (unless you're not telling us something...)
> 
> @Mwarren - yep, its a basic portrait. Posing is pretty good, but your light is a little hot. I might have repositioned it a bit lower and a bit further away, it might have made it seem a little more natural. Also, was this done with the single speedlite that you mentioned in the other thread? If so, it's not bad, but it's difficult to get what (I am guessing, I suppose) you were going for -- being able to expose for the sky and use a flash to illuminate your subject. It almost looks like you tried to recover it a bit, the cloud line towards the horizon is, as I've already overused in this post, 'meh'. It's one of the benefits of having a real speedlite vs. a knock-off (properly handling High Speed Sync). For what it's worth though, it's a nice image. I'm literally only critiquing here since the last two images weren't really critiqued.
> 
> I have nothing recent that I want to share (been too busy to shoot for fun, I might have some stuff from a trip to the Boston Harbor Islands last week that I might toss up).


Thanks for providing the feedback. I think you covered it pretty well. I just got some macro rings and this was just one of the pics I took messing around. The DOF is insane with these things. It's an ash that fell on my desk lit with a small LED flash light.


----------



## Conspiracy

i apologize for not having something to post after this but i really like that shot of the ash. i didnt know what it was after staring at it for a while and then reading what you said. i would like to see less purple in the shot unless its just my monitor. really like it though, very interesting and took me a while to figure out what i was looking at which is why i like it


----------



## -javier-

8.5


Hero by javierz0509, on Flickr


----------



## asuperpower

I don't know much about product photography, but I do like the lighting, but it doesn't seem to be very sharp. (Perhaps it's just me.







)

Here's mine:

Canon 550D & Sigma 30mm f/1.4 @ 1/320, f/1.4 & ISO 200 (Should have been more like 1/500 but luckily I could bring the highlights down in post. ^_^)


----------



## wanako

I love the bokeh in this shot. I always had a soft spot for spontaneous photography. It would have been perfect if that girl didn't catch you, though. lol.
Even if it was in post, you have no overblown highlights and there is detail in the shadows. Lighting is excellent. I like it.

9/10

Here's mine. It's an old one from a set did when I was back in school.



Lust01

Here's the info:
Camera: Canon AE-1
Film: FUJIFILM FujiChrome Provia 100F - Cross-Processed
Paper: Kodak Professional Endura Metallic VC 11x14

I don't remember the settings I used for this shot, though I know I was at f/1.4 on my 50mm.


----------



## asuperpower

I like the grain, it _really_ adds something.








I also like the colour tones, the blue-green is very nice.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asuperpower*
> 
> I like the grain, it _really_ adds something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also like the colour tones, the blue-green is very nice.


The film is actually quite fine, ISO 100, but since it's slide film and I processed it in c41 instead of E6, it added craploads of grain and saturated, unpredictable colors. This is exactly what I wanted for this project. I adjusted the colors slightly in the darkroom to balance it as much as I could without losing that crazy color.


----------



## Face76

Wish I could have all tubes in focus.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Super noob, just started out. Probably my best one yet...


----------



## wgman003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face76*
> 
> 
> Wish I could have all tubes in focus.


7/10

Very cool picture. There is a layering technique you can use where you focus on different spots in the frame and then take every picture taken and layer it all together to bring everything in focus. I think it it's called auto blend. Used in Photoshop.


----------



## wgman003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1170361/
> 
> Super noob, just started out. Probably my best one yet...


6/10
Don't worry! Practice Practice Practice! Read consistently about how to better your photography. Pick a niche that you find interesting and shoot it. Even the best photographers aren't good at all subjects. Some love sports photography, some are studio, some are just macro. Bring your camera everywhere you go. That's what I did for about 6 months. I don't regret doing it.


----------



## Conspiracy

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> I love the bokeh in this shot. I always had a soft spot for spontaneous photography. It would have been perfect if that girl didn't catch you, though. lol.
> Even if it was in post, you have no overblown highlights and there is detail in the shadows. Lighting is excellent. I like it.
> 
> 9/10
> 
> Here's mine. It's an old one from a set did when I was back in school.
> 
> 
> 
> Lust01
> 
> Here's the info:
> Camera: Canon AE-1
> Film: FUJIFILM FujiChrome Provia 100F - Cross-Processed
> Paper: Kodak Professional Endura Metallic VC 11x14
> 
> I don't remember the settings I used for this shot, though I know I was at f/1.4 on my 50mm.






really like the effect you got on this


----------



## dmanstasiu

Kit lens wouldn't focus













Comments / criticisms / suggestions ? Much appreciated


----------



## Mabyboi

I got my new T2i today, just learning how to use it now... I managed to get one of my Sexy Anemone Shrimp to sit still for a minute..

Any critiques help!


----------



## Citra

First picture of a product. Please go easy on me.


----------



## Faraz

If you're posting a picture, please critique the previous person's first.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faraz*
> 
> If you're posting a picture, please critique the previous person's first.


I disagree with that, as some people that don't know much might make a bad critique, and give that person bad advice.


----------



## Faraz

Thread will become pointless then.

People who can't critique shouldn't post in a thread called "critique the photo above"

Also, thread title will need to be changed to: post your picture here and you might get critiqued.

That's how the rate the photo above thread works too.


----------



## 00firebird

The silver goes really well with the out of focus, but my eyes keep wanting to look up and off the right side of the frame. good pic.

I wanted to tag this thread to read later but I'll throw in a pic real quick to keep it interesting.
This was my first time using a dslr, i had a kodak superzoom for about 6 years before that. Wasn't my camera either. They were all so beautiful I just wanted to capture all 3 at the same time so I went with this angle.


----------



## remingtonbox

I like the color and the way the line of front ends draws the eye, but I hate the fact that you cut off the tops of the cars, its cut to where it looks like a mistake, not intentional.


----------



## The Hundred Gunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mabyboi*
> 
> I got my new T2i today, just learning how to use it now... I managed to get one of my Sexy Anemone Shrimp to sit still for a minute..
> 
> Any critiques help!


Read up on the "rule of thirds." Imagine you draw lines across the photo at 1/3 points both vertically and horizontally. You get 9 squares, right? But more importantly, where those "lines" would intersect together is where you generally want to place your subject, rather than dead-centering it.

Some examples I found just searching Bing for "rule of thirds:"







Oops, maybe I shouldn't have clicked "Import Images..." My bad.


----------



## asuperpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *remingtonbox*
> 
> I like the color and the way the line of front ends draws the eye, but I hate the fact that you cut off the tops of the cars, its cut to where it looks like a mistake, not intentional.


I particularly like the second one, nice and simple but elegant. Not a lot I could say. The first photo is set up pretty well... not much I could say you could add as it seems to be in a good space etc. Good job!









As for mine... I took this one today.

For my photo, I personally think I could tone down the vibrance, maybe the yellow's, but I think it adds to the picture in this context.








\_asuperpower_/


----------



## poot1234

I agree with the yellow and that it adds to the mood of the photo. Only thing I may have changed is for the front dog and camera to be in focus too, otherwise I like it as I can feel the environment within!



First photo I took with my new 35mm f1.8 Prime on a Nikon D7100. Minor Lightroom editing.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Funny looking dog. Apart from your subject sharing a similar palette to the background, looks good. A nice vibrant bed of grass would have brought him out better


----------



## jimmyc1

Dog Picture- Positives - Composition works, slight vignette draws you into the center of the picture. Negatives However, my major criticism is that the focus is on the dogs nose and not the eyes, which are soft. You want to make sure your subjects eyes are in critical focus, you can also see your reflection in the eyes. If you had nailed the eyes it would have been a great picture. I suspect you have shot this wide open as well and it might have benefited from stopping down a bit to widen the depth of field and bring out more of the fine detail of the dogs face. Have fun with the 35mm its a great focal length to really hone your skills with.

Here's one from my recent B&W series.


----------



## Jixr

Woah, as someone who's never seen waves like that in real life, that picture is awesome. I'm not versed enough in photography to find fault, but to my eyes, that photo is amazing. The only thing I could see is I would like to have seen more of the crest on the right side of the frame, and show a bit more of where the wave was going, not really where it was.

http://s112.photobucket.com/user/clayfinley/media/IMG_3924-Edit-Edit-Edit_zps3da9f5f3.jpg.html

I'm not much of a car photographer, and try to avoid the basic max clarity and vibrance. I probably will go back and soften up the background a bit, and try to put a nice edge on the car.
I just got the car fully detailed and waxed, so figured it would be nice to get some shots of it. ( it was a little overcast and the sun was a little further down in the sky than I would have liked )


----------



## Conspiracy

really love the light you captured and how it hits the side of the car. its a shame the sky is a little lost but it doesnt take away from the image too much, if you have a tripod i would have experimented with some subtle HDR just one exposure for the car and one for the sky just to grab some of that glow. the only thing that really distracts from this image is the fence and that green box thing in the background. if those werent there and it was just trees and car it would be nicer. also idk if this is being picky or not but the parking space lines would be cool if they werent there although i didnt notice them until staring at the image for quite a while.

overall dude, you have a nice shot. you found some nice light and captured it well. i would definitely like to see more car shots from you as you will greatly improve as you experiment more and as you explore you will find some cool spots to grab awesome light and backgrounds. keep up the solid work









This is something i added to a group on flickr that has turned into a fun project. The part of a project i picked up on capturing empty chairs. this is the group if a project like this interests you https://www.flickr.com/groups/theleague/

Bronica ETRSi + 75mm
Foma 400 pushed to 800
Dev Rodinal 1:50
Scanned Epson V500

img613 by brian_roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Curleyyy

I'm not sure how to critique your image, it's absolutely fantastic in my mind. The framing is on point, and the location of the objects are well placed. I'm also a sucker for Autumn leaves.

I had been driving home with a few friends after mountain climbing, and the fog fell heavy. It created a beautiful moody, dull feel for me that was both peaceful and empty, which I love. For this one I wanted to create an older film camera type feel to the image, hence the lack of sharpness on railings and trees, though I couldn't get the custom tone curves how I wanted with a washed out / crushed black feel, though it was close. I wanted to add in some hairs and scratches, though I couldn't work out how to do that without spending an hour doing it. Overall, I'm happy with the image.


----------

